
UK doctor shares a breathing technique for helping Covid-19 ill persons [video] - JeanMarcS
https://youtube.com/watch?v=HwLzAdriec0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR3Of7ru9NrRIbofuA0nxI3gSx7J4G5yTbn77Ly8_itKtnPdLKlKWx-xSlk
======
JeanMarcS
Sorry if the title is not accurate, I roughly translated it from French.

My wife is Covid-19 ill actually and it helped her sleeping so if it can
help...

